# Planetside 2 nur 20 FPS



## IqpI (13. Juni 2013)

Hi, 
Habe gerade das erste mal PS2 gestartet, wollte loslegen, aber dann die Ernüchterung -> nur 20FPS auch auf sehr niedrig. 
Meine GPU ist gerade mal zu 25-30% ausgelastet, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die CPU limitiert. 
Ist es das, oder lässt sich das Problem auch ohbe neue CPU lösen?

System:
X4 640
HD6870 @ 950/1150
8GB RIP Jaws 1333Mhz

Danke schonmal


----------



## Gameover91 (13. Juni 2013)

Gerade bei dem Spiel gehe ich Stark von einer Cpu-Limitierung aus.
Um einen Austausch wirst du wohl nicht herum kommen.


----------



## IqpI (13. Juni 2013)

Schade... naja, aber dann wird es bei neuen Spielen vermutlich auch immer so sein. Naja dann wird wohl bald eine investition fällig: D danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Robonator (13. Juni 2013)

Mit der Graka sollte das Game zumindest auf mittleren bis hohen Settings spielbar laufen, also kann es nur an der CPU liegen


----------



## IqpI (13. Juni 2013)

Ja das dachte ich mir fast, nach dem tutorial, in dem ich auf hoch noch geschmeidige 42 fps hatte und meine gpu noch gut ausgelastet war...


----------



## Stueppi (13. Juni 2013)

Mach Schatten aus, stell Partickeleffeckte auf Minimum und stell die Renderdistanz auf minimum, das sind so die stärksten CPU fresser. Wenn das nicht hilft ist deine CPU einfach zu schwach.


----------



## IqpI (13. Juni 2013)

Werde ich morgen gleich mal probieren, danke für den tipp


----------



## der_knoben (13. Juni 2013)

Also auf Mittel mit ner HD6870 ist schon schwierig und kann auch mit nem i5 3570k zu Rucklern führen, wie ich selbst schon erleben durfte.
Selbst auf nem Xeon E3-1230 mit HD7870 2GB läuft mittel noch stabil, alles drüber wird schon schwieriger.


----------



## Stueppi (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab die Einstellungen alles auf max bis auf das was ich empfohlen hab. Schatten aus, Renderdistanz um die 700 und Partikel auf mittel und hab damit, mit meinem FX 6300 @ stock + hd 7850 @ 1120/1200 bei fullHD bei großen gefechten bei großen anlagen um die 30 - 40 fps, bricht aber immer wieder ein wenig ein wenn ich mich schnell bewege wegen Bewegungsunschärfe (damit ermogel ich mir ein gefühlt flüssigeres Bild =p ).


----------



## IqpI (14. Juni 2013)

Ps2 ist ja ein.leistungsfresser par excellance


----------



## Robonator (14. Juni 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Ps2 ist ja ein.leistungsfresser par excellance


 
Naja, große Welt, recht gute Grafik und tonnenweise Spieler


----------



## IqpI (14. Juni 2013)

Hab ich gemerkt, ja  schade dass meine cpu so ein dreck ist


----------



## Kel (14. Juni 2013)

Planetside 2 ist absolut nicht optimiert, da kriegt man auch mit nem i2500er und dicker Graka keine flüssigen FPS zustande.
Wird auch schon seit Release kritisiert, dass der Code teils Müll ist .


----------



## IqpI (14. Juni 2013)

Naja mit.vsync gehts von der Flüssigkeit der frames her, trptz schmalen 25-30 fps
Edit: im gefecht kratzt das ganze komplett ab, 8-10 FPS trotz kompletten low-settings...


----------



## 0madmexx0 (17. Juni 2013)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Mach Schatten aus, stell Partickeleffeckte auf Minimum und stell die Renderdistanz auf minimum, das sind so die stärksten CPU fresser. Wenn das nicht hilft ist deine CPU einfach zu schwach.


... das und CPU auf Anschlag hochtakten^^
Mit meinem X6 1100T @4Ghz und HD 6950 ist es so halbwegs spielbar, wobei aber ab und zu auch die Graka limitiert.
60+ fps wenn ich allein durchs Gemüse laufe und ca 30 fps wenn viel los ist.


----------



## IqpI (17. Juni 2013)

Leider unterstützt mein MoBo kein OC


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (2. Juli 2013)

Planetside 2 lastet halt nur (glaube ich) 2 CPU-Kerne aus und die zumindest bei mir nicht komplett und hängt halt im CPU-Limit (grafikkartenauslastung: ca.30%)


----------

